# Looking for suggestions on track purchase



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been working on some track plans and although I've got to finalize something, the plan will be a four lane on two 4x8 sheets of plywood end to end. I'm going with AFX track, so the thought was to buy a Super International set to start. The question I'm having before I sink the money into this is:
Should I just purchase three Super international tracks or maybe two Supers and a 4 Lane Split set? There's more track in the Super International sets so bigger is always better right? Would I end up with a better variation of track by mixing the two sets? They both cost the same but the Super set has far more track. The Four way split has different cars (which might be cool to have), but I'm planning on selling the four formula one cars anyway--I don't need that many cars. 

See...I'm confused. Oh "_wise Gods _" of the Hobby Talk forum I need your advice! :tongue: Shake your "magic 8 ball" and let me know what you think.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I would suggest design the track, check what you need, compare sets to see which combo best fills the design need. This way you get the desired pieces without finding out one of each or two of one leaves you a 9" 1/4 curve short ( hahaha Ya that will happen.)

Coach

( Or crawl under my tack and check the two big boxes of extra I have for that elusive 9 inch curve )


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

If you have the space for the layout, and can afford both or all three sets get them. You get 8 or 12 really good bodies and chassis, lots of track (even though you will probably still need more straightaways) and you can always try and ebay off the extra junk you don't need to offset some cost.

The stock wall power supplies will work if you use 1 per lane at first, but this is the first thing you will want to updrade as well as the controlers.

If you want to spend more money and have the space for a permanent table look into a continuous rail track.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh yeah...you always wind up with left over 9 inch curves no matter what you buy.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Like AMX said, you will need LOTS more straights no matter what set(s) you get. For some reason sets come with 57,984 curves, and 6 straights. And at least one of those is a terminal track which won't get used in a real layout......


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought a Super International set and will probably buy another to complete my track. The only problem I have with it is the abundance of 6" radius curves. I'm going to buy more 12 and 15" curves, and design a bit faster course. If you have 16' of table, you may want a bit more wide open turns. There's nothing like a magnet car taking a 6" turn at the end of a 15' straight. I'd follow Coach's advice and design the track first.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I designed my track by actually laying the track sections out. 

If you are doing 4 lanes you will need the extra curves to fit inside and outside of the common curves. 

Also plan on picking up some 18" Tomy compatible curves IF you habve the room. Nice wide sweepers are cool.

If you have 16 feet of length and at least 5 feet of width you will need all of this track. The Super International has some extra pieces that the Split doesn't and the Split has some that the Super doesn't.

You can't go wrong with one of each, some extra straights and extra curves (not 9 inch...they are horribly common). But after you buy a few starights or a few curves you have almost bought another set, so I say just buy the set.

That way you get 8 different cars and plenty of track to start with.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I ended up with 2 super international sets. If someone gets 2 four way sets and want to swap the 4 baged cars in their set for the 4 baged cars from my set let me know.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As others have stated, design the layout first. And if you need some nine inch curves, send me an email.  rr


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I appreciate everyone's input. One of you guys wouldn't have the listing of the track in the "four way split" set would you? I've got the list for the "Super" set already. I can see this is going to get expensive....and I've not even bought the power source or controllers yet!!


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

try www.hoslotcarracing.com he has a list i believe.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

look under layouts he has super intl and 4 way split pieces listed


----------

